# police using MHs now?



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

My eyes might have been deceiving me (had an eye test today just in case) but I caught the end of a report about the arrest of a terrorist suspect in Glasgow on the Scottish news last night and there in the video footage was an overcab coachbuilt MH with what looked like the distinctive police fluorescent banding along its sides. Are the police now using MHs? Can't imagine a high speed chase in one :lol: 

Chris


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

In Luton ,the Red Cross use a motorhome .

Les


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Asprn been using one for yonks.......even though he insists its an RV :lol:


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

West Mids Police have been using a few as mobile incident rooms for about 5 years

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ICDSUN said:


> West Mids Police have been using a few as mobile incident rooms for about 5 years
> 
> Chris


Saw one of them at the Malvern Show last year!

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hymeruk use them to sort out stroppy customers :lol:










Pete


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I saw it too. This was it.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mind you if you've been a bad policeman you get one of these.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Asprn been using one for yonks.......even though he insists its an RV :lol:


Oi!! I heard that. :evil:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You got it wrong Spacey.

They gave Asprn a stripy pogo stick!!

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*response*



clodhopper2006 said:


> I saw it too. This was it.


It is the New Police "Swift" Response unit!


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

NHS Lothian have a 2009 Elddis with a rear lounge as part of the Out Reach programme parking outside known gay cruising areas offering free safe sex advise and free condoms, and I believe a free cup of coffee  :lol: 

Please don't start a right or wrong debate on it I only mention it to continue the examples of where motorhomes are used :roll:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

stewartwebr said:


> NHS Lothian have a 2009 Elddis with a rear lounge as part of the Out Reach programme parking outside known gay cruising areas offering free safe sex advise and free condoms, and I believe a free cup of coffee  :lol:
> 
> Please don't start a right or wrong debate on it I only mention it to continue the examples of where motorhomes are used :roll:


How did you get all this information? :?

Been in for a cuppa? :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh! Blurry hell!! Those last two, Can't do nuffink for larfin' now.

Especially with that avatar... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

747 said:


> How did you get all this information? :? Been in for a cuppa? :roll:


As if it would bother YOU with THAT avatar...

:roll:

Dougie.

DANG - Spacerunner got there first


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What a queer idea using a MH for that purpose - I wonder if it is gaily decorated inside.

I don't condome this at all.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Perhaps the police rent it out by the hour with a free cuppa thrown in. :roll: 

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Perhaps the police rent it out by the hour with a free cuppa thrown in. :roll:
> 
> tony


The logo on this Police m/home says:

"We never leave our friends behind" :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Mind you if you've been a bad policeman you get one of these.


The Police in Luton and Bedfordshire have a Smart fully marked with a camera pylon in the roof.
Gerry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I do not think that asprn will have any specialist knowledge on this subject.

I am fairly certain that the Keystone Constabulary did not have any motorhomes. :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you're a good Policeman in Italy you might get one of these Lamborghinis - but they managed to crash this one.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

747 said:


> I do not think that asprn will have any specialist knowledge on this subject


You do not think.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-latest-weapon-crime--John-Deere-tractor.html

A very good friend of mine - Phil Vickers - came up with the tractor, and it's being a roaring success (so to speak). I can't find a photo, but he also has a Ford Focus which is striped & painted as a marked car on one side (with half a blue lightbar on the roof) and a plain chocolate-brown car on the other, with magnetic changeable Community Beat stickers on the other side. Both vehicles as based in Skegness.

Dougie.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I like the cop on an illegal vehicle 'the Segway' one law for them another for the rest of us :roll: :wink: .

tony


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*coppers*

'ere is that the station,

can you get me transferred from my noddy bike to a Swift Kon Tiki?


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

747 said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> > NHS Lothian have a 2009 Elddis with a rear lounge as part of the Out Reach programme parking outside known gay cruising areas offering free safe sex advise and free condoms, and I believe a free cup of coffee  :lol:
> ...


I have never actually been in it. But it parks about 100yds from my house outside a famous Edinburgh Graveyard on a Tuesday night (more details to anyone if they want to PM me :lol: :lol: :lol: )

It always makes me laugh when I see the huge Free Condoms and Safe Sex Advice sign on the window.

I would love to stick a Caravan Club sign next to it

Stewart


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Now you have got me wondering - some of those pictures look like they are the fixed bed models 8O
A MH advertising free condoms and safe sex could certainly be a talking point - I take it that model doesn't have a fixed bed - or does it


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Avon and Somerset Constabulary have a tag axle "Community Contact Vehicle". Not exactly a MH but could be mistaken for one. It was used in the Joanna Yeates murder inquiry and frequently seen on TV near her flat. I don't have a photo of it to upload, but you can see one if you do a search for it on Google images.

SD


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I saw this van at Strathclyde Country park fireworks display, two wpc's were manning it, but they were not allowed to drive it, no police officer could drive the van unles they had been given specialised training.  
seamus.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

seamusog said:


> I saw this van at Strathclyde Country park fireworks display, two wpc's were manning it, but they were not allowed to drive it, no police officer could drive the van unles they had been given specialised training.
> seamus.


So how did they get it there? So much for being able to drive one on a normal car license. Mind you judging by the 2 pc's who turned up on my doorstep one night last week they probably weren't old enough to drive - wasn't sure if they wanted a statement or a bedtime story :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Spotted a 'Motorhome Medic' when on our travels;
A doctor using a motorhome as a mobile examination room.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

ardgour said:


> seamusog said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this van at Strathclyde Country park fireworks display, two wpc's were manning it, but they were not allowed to drive it, no police officer could drive the van unles they had been given specialised training.
> ...


I believe it was driven there by an 'authorised' police driver, maybe a traffic officer. This relevation only came up after I asked the wpc's if they found the van easy to drive (it was a swift Royale 640,big van) The authorised driver was probably mooching about the snack vans poncing burgers, its what they do innit :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Mind you if you've been a bad policeman you get one of these.


All that's missing from that photo is the A Frame/trailer and the motorhome it's towed behind!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:

Regards

Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

peejay said:


> Hymeruk use them to sort out stroppy customers :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prisoners going camping ??what ever next :roll:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone for pushing?


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I will try and get a picture of the "condom van" next time Im back home. Condom van is a nice way of describing it. I'm not sure if I should say the local name for it....oh go on....I hope nobody gets offended....F**k Truck    :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

seamusog said:


> two wpc's were manning it


Slight contradiction there, don't you think?

Dougie.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

CPW2007 - All that's missing from that photo is the A Frame/trailer and the motorhome it's towed behind.

You mean similar to this!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"Two women pc's manning it", you obviously never saw the 'women' Dougie :wink: 

tony


----------

